
Zero Knowledge Contingent Payment Executed on the Bitcoin Network - zmanian
https://bitcoincore.org/en/2016/02/26/zero-knowledge-contingent-payments-announcement/
======
nullc
The links to the implementation, written in Rust + C++ are now up.

